# MyOS - CDROM Verzeichnis auslesen



## jkallup (26. November 2012)

Hallo,

hier der Source und das Image(ISO) von MyOS.
Im Moment stecke ich am Auslesen der Verzeichnisse der CDROM fest.
Kann da einer Helfen?


----------

